# usb mouse and xorg impossible?



## spoom (Dec 9, 2011)

Please help - I must be doing something wrong...
I had enough headaches installing xorg on 8.0 on two monitors one crt and one flat, but they worked fine. I have not used the 8.0 for a while and recently needed to use it with only one monitor and it still works fine. Now, I have an i7 2600k cpu running at 4.6ghz on an Asus Maxi-something computer with 12gb memory and an SSD 58gb HDD with two Asus LCD flatscreens.
I am trying to install xorg on FBSD FreeBSD 9 RC3 and it is a real PITA. Hald and Dbus are absolutely useless as they were on the 8.0 box. The mouse has to be a USB since there is only one input for a keyboard with a ps2 (?) connector (weird, eh?)

`# X -config /root/xorg.config` does come up dark gray on screen0 but nothing on screen1 and no mouse - keyboard does nothing, always have to reboot.

Here's xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "Dual Screen"
	Screen  0	"Screen0" 0 0
	Screen	1	"Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	Option	"AllowEmptyInput" "true"
	Option	"DontZap" "off"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option	"AutoAddDevices" "false"
	Option  "AutoEnableDevices" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "unix:7101"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option	"XkbModel" "hp2511"
	Option	"XkbLayout" "us,ca(multi)"
	Option  "XkbRules"  "xorg"
	Option	"XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
	Option  "CustomKeycodes" "on"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "ASUS"
	ModelName    "ML238"
	ModeLine     "1920x1080" 148.50 1920 2080 2052 2200 1080 1084 1089 1125
	HorizSync    30 - 85
	VertRefresh  55 - 75
	Option	     "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor1"
	VendorName   "ASUS"
	ModelName    "ML238"
	ModeLine     "1920x1080" 148.50 1220 2080 2052 2200 1080 1084 1089 1125
	HorizSync    30 - 85
	VertRefresh  55 - 75
	Option       "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"             	# [<str>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        Option     "FlatPanel" "true"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPDither"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CrtcNumber"         	# <i>
        #Option     "FPScale"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPTweak"            	# <i>
        Option     "DualHead"  "true"         	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "nv"
	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"
	BoardName   "G96 [Quadro FX 580]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
		Modes "1920x1080" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes "1920x1080" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen1"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor1"
   	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport 0 0
		Depth 16
		Modes "1920x1080" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
	EndSubsection
	Subsection "Display"
		Viewport 0 0
		Depth 24
		Modes "1920x1080" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
	EndSubsection
EndSection
```


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 10, 2011)

spoom said:
			
		

> ```
> Section "ServerLayout"
> Identifier     "Dual Screen"
> Screen  0	"Screen0" 0 0
> ...



Don't set AllowEmptyInput.  Leave it alone, nothing good will come of messing with it: AllowEmptyInput, FreeBSD, and Xorg Input



> ```
> Section "ServerFlags"
> Option	"AutoAddDevices" "false"
> [del]Option  "AutoEnableDevices" "true"[/del]
> ...



ServerFlags is an unnecessary complication, any of the settings it contains can go in ServerLayout.

The right one of all these options to use is AutoAddDevices.  If you don't run HAL, devd(8) will autoconfig a USB mouse and it will Just Work.  Just remove the bad options.  The mouse and keyboard InputDevice sections are optional, only needed if specific non-default settings are desired, like the ones you have in the keyboard section.


----------



## spoom (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the rapid reply WBLOCK.
I think I have tried about every conceivable configuration of this thing and nothing works.
I just get the dark gray screen on monitor0 and then I have to restart the computer...
I'm wondering if there might be some dependency missing somewhere...
I have installed fluxbox but I want to get X going before using it. It worked find on 8.0.
My graphics card is a Quadro FX 580.
I used my configuration files for the 8.0 box as a starting point for 9; they are pretty much the same. So far the only problem is the keyboard, the mouse and ntpd not finding a domain name... I don't have such problems on 8.0 with the same settings as I'm using on 9.
And I did try using hald and dbus but the results were the same, exactly the same.
Frankly, I'm at a loss. I keep looking at the log files, the dmesg, the rc.conf, etc.; I even tried using ums0 for the mouse instead of sysmous.
I haven't tried the TwinView in Nvidia, but that doesn't seem to be an option for the current driver. The card also can connect up to 3 monitors; I'm using only 2. And the log file seemed to indicate that 2 monitors were being used (something like div1 and div2 were set as active - sorry, I forget just what the specifics were)


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 10, 2011)

Too many variables, stop changing things and just work on the mouse.  Use just twm(1) for testing.  It's already installed, unless you installed x11/xorg-minimal, in which case, deinstall that and install the full xorg.

Make sure you have the right/latest/whatever NVidia driver.  dbus should be enabled, a lot of things want it.


----------



## spoom (Dec 10, 2011)

*what a letdown*

Thanks for pointing out the error of my ways. I found a driver. Yea!
Here I thought I was on the right track. Stupid me! I mistakenly assumed that all the drivers were already in the distribution. Generally, this is true as most manufacturers are reticent to make anything for the Unix crowd.
Unfortunately, the Nvidia x86-64 driver does not support 9 CURRENT. So, what does it support? Does this mean I have to forget 9 and go back to 8.2 and then upgrade at a later date. I can't wait for 9 STABLE &/or an update for x64. I have to use this beastie.
Frankly, I never expected this. I'm not too happy about having to become a yoyo.
Is there an alternative?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 10, 2011)

Probably best to start a new thread about the NVidia driver.  The people who have and know about NVidia cards could be skipping this thread about mice.


----------



## Dru (Dec 10, 2011)

spoom said:
			
		

> I never expected this. I'm not too happy about having to become a yoyo.
> Is there an alternative?



Why yes there is an alternative.....its called searching. Quit doing so much assuming, and a little investigating first, you would be a little bit further.

There is a driver for your card, and a very simple way to set up Xorg, but you can practice a nice exercise in using the search feature to find it, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## spoom (Dec 10, 2011)

In my experience, I rarely had to rely on outside driver downloads and very often when people respond to my posts they have not either read the post completely or have not understood the question. Of course, I sometimes ask awkwardly, so I may not have been entirely clear.
When you say there is a solution for the driver, I have so far not found anything relating to the 9 RC3 or 9 CURRENT driver. I don't like the idea of wasting my time searching for something that does not exist. That's why I ask for help. And being told how to do it in such a simplistic way is rather insulting. I don't mean to be offensive, but you have not given me any indication that there really is a solution.
Thanks, anyway.


----------



## adamk (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, first, 9-CURRENT is old.  -CURRENT is up to 10.  Second, last time I tried the nvidia driver on 9-CURRENT (back when 9-CURRENT actually existed), it installed and ran.  

So what makes you think the driver doesn't work on whatever version of FreeBSD you do have installed?

Adam


----------



## Dru (Dec 10, 2011)

Took a whole 3 seconds.

Quadro4 580 XGL? That driver is in ports, along with other Nvidia utilities. The manual tends to be a little helpful also.

As far as searching, usually I find it a bit more encouraging to help people, when they have atleast tried to help themselves first, is just how it is.


----------



## spoom (Dec 10, 2011)

*It's not encouraging when all indications are contrary.*

Thanks for the reply, Adam.
First, my installation is 9.0 RC3 (GENERIC) from motd.
This is the only iso I could find for download. If there are other versions of 9, I sure would like to know where to look for them.
Unfortunately, there is quite a lot of very confusing information on the FreeBSD.org site as well as some in the ports; about the all the releases, first; and one very blatant confusing entry is about xfstt: this is mainly referred to as xfstt but in the ports is is called Xfstt. It would really be helpful if there were a bit of consistency in this. I've lost some time by searching for xfstt until I found it as Xfstt. Small but annoying!
The reason I am led to believe that it doesn't work is because I get the message 9 CURRENT is not supported. Also, all the drivers I find and try (the latest was the ports/x11/nvidia-driver version 285) doesn't seem to install. the nvidia kernel module is not created or installed - from the var/log file. Searching through README, tells me version 9 of FBSD is not supported. Same info from NVIDIA.
BTW the graphics card is QUADRO FX 580. I do have a QUADRO 2000 on another machine but its on Windows.
Has anybody out there actually installed NVIDIA an a FBSD FreeBSD 9 machine (preferably with two flat screens)?
And if there is another version of 9.0, please steer me to it. I don't seem to be able to find it even though I see in searching that there may be another version; but then, how do I know that the reporters undertood STABLE, RELEASE, RC, CURRENT - I'm not entirely clear even th;ough I have been intermittently using FBSD since v. 4 and still have ttwo old machines running 4.6 and 8. I fire them up as needed for ancient websites and databases I'm saving on them.


----------



## Dru (Dec 10, 2011)

spoom said:
			
		

> Has anybody out there actually installed NVIDIA on a FreeBSD 9 machine (preferably with two flat screens)?




I'm sitting behind two 40" RCA LCD's right now, HDMI connection, running a Quadro FX 3700 on FreeBSD 9.  The recent upgrade rocks.


----------



## spoom (Dec 10, 2011)

BTW, even NVIDIA is rather confusing about installation. They talk about Linux but are absolutely foggy as to whether one is supposed to use the Linux module for FreeBSD installation. And the nvidia driver gives the option to use AGP, Linux, or something else...I don't need any of the 3, so what am I supposed to do? I really do like clear instructions, but I'm resigned to an ever increasing dark cloud that mars the way to clear thinking - or is it communicating.


----------



## spoom (Dec 10, 2011)

Which version of FreeBSD 9?


----------



## spoom (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry, i should have been more clear: which version of 9 and x86 (32bit) or x64. Mine is x64.
Maybe that's why it won't work.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 10, 2011)

Again, you're asking for help with an NVidia card in a thread titled "usb mouse and xorg impossible?"  The people who use NVidia cards (not me) are mostly going to skip this thread.  Start a new thread with an appropriate title, like "NVidia Quadro FX580 on 9.0 amd64", and there should be better results.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 11, 2011)

Apparently continued here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=28263

This topic closed to prevent further confusion/pollution.


----------

